# pollWoody's quail hunt



## Branchminnow (Jan 19, 2006)

Its been kicked around a few times so if any of yall would be interested just vote and post it and Ill get something together.


----------



## MossyOak (Jan 19, 2006)

*Quail Hunt info*

This is their package deals, I think the Full day one would be the way to go, if I am going quail & pheasant shooting, I will hate to only do this for 1/2 day, your thoughts?

http://www.etowahvalleygame.com/rates.html

British Hunt: 
• 6 Pheasants per Hunter 
• Lunch included
Cost $130.00 + tax per Hunter

Self-Guided Flush Hunt: Half Day (using your own dog)
• 4 Pheasants or
• 8 Chukar or
• 12 Quail per Hunter
• 2-person minimum per Hunt
• 4 Hunters maximum (Guide recommended) 
• Lunch Included
Cost $130.00 + tax per Hunter

Guided Flush Hunt: Half Day
• Experienced Dog Handler and Dog
• 4 Pheasants or
• 8 Chukar or
• 12 Quail per Hunter
• 2-person minimum per Hunt
• 4 person maximum
• Lunch included
Cost $180.00 + tax per Hunter (1st Two)
3rd and 4th Hunter $155.00 each 

Extra Birds: 
• Pheasants - $18.00 each 
• Quail - $ 6.00 each
• Chukar - $ 9.50 each

Full Day Hunt:
Morning Flush Hunt
• Experienced Dog Handlers and Dogs
• 4 Pheasants or 8 Chukar or 12 Quail per Hunter 
• Maximum 4 Hunters per hunt
• Separate Fields and Separate Hunts
• Minimum 6 Hunters, Maximum 12 Hunters
• Lunch included
Afternoon British Hunt
• 6 Pheasants per Hunter 

Cost $280.00 + tax per Hunter # 1 thru 6
7th to 12th Hunter $265.00 each


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 19, 2006)

If it was wild birds yes. Now as for this having to kick them in the rear to get them to fly thirty yards......... NO.


----------



## fredw (Jan 19, 2006)

I'll go.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 19, 2006)

Jody Hawk said:
			
		

> If it was wild birds yes. Now as for this having to kick them in the rear to get them to fly thirty yards......... NO.


Just wear longer shoes.

I know I can get one other that is not on the board to go so if no one else responds then Ill set it up, and fred see if Mr. Marion would like to go WATCH!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 19, 2006)

I'd like to go but I can't hit a barn with my shotgun
I'm not a wing shooter


----------



## fredw (Jan 19, 2006)

BranchMinnow, mr. marion is hunting birds on Saturday while you and I are working.  By the way, he's convinced that his shooting was a direct result of the Ruger 20 ga. they loaned him.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 19, 2006)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:
			
		

> I'd like to go but I can't hit a barn with my shotgun
> I'm not a wing shooter


Dont matter its fun just throwin lead at em, heck they can make fun of your shootin; like everybody does mine.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 19, 2006)

fredw said:
			
		

> BranchMinnow, mr. marion is hunting birds on Saturday while you and I are working.  By the way, he's convinced that his shooting was a direct result of the Ruger 20 ga. they loaned him.


So he 's in the market now huh?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 19, 2006)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> Dont matter its fun just throwin lead at em, heck they can make fun of your shootin; like everybody does mine.


So you need someone who's a worse shooter than you so you can look good


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 19, 2006)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:
			
		

> So you need someone who's a worse shooter than you so you can look good


I didnt say that................


----------



## deersled (Jan 19, 2006)

Yea, I'd be interested. I've got a good Brit that just hasn't been on many birds. He'll run ya ragged though .


----------



## Robk (Jan 19, 2006)

I'd be interested something in mid to late Febuary.

Rob


----------



## MossyOak (Jan 19, 2006)

*how many want to go for sure?*

Just curious what the for sure count is..


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 20, 2006)

Looks like 7 so far.


----------



## Randy (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm in if you guys don't mind?


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 20, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> I'm in if you guys don't mind?


We will be using corn and crossbows, still interested?   

Im just poking at you buddy, yes you are welcome to come I know Id love to have you!


----------



## Jim McRae (Jan 20, 2006)

I would like to go, but I'm w/ Jody, wild birds please.


Jim M.


----------



## huntfish (Jan 20, 2006)

Jim McRae said:
			
		

> I would like to go, but I'm w/ Jody, wild birds please.
> 
> 
> Jim M.


In Georgia?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 20, 2006)

Russ,

You can hunt wild birds on some Georgia Plantations but not many of us could really afford to.


----------



## dawglover73 (Jan 20, 2006)

I'd be all over that.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 20, 2006)

The number keeps om climbing.


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 21, 2006)

You can defintely count me in.  I go to burnt pines every now and then with my boss.  It is a blast.  If it is on a weekend I am there!!  In fact if it is the right weekend my wife may come also.


----------



## MossyOak (Jan 22, 2006)

*Counts 10*

looks good for a discount somewhere..
I gotta itchy trigger fanger


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jan 22, 2006)

I may have to borrow some shells after paying to hunt..
 I really can't get up there havin to work most week ends now.. hope ya'll have fun and remember to be Safe


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 23, 2006)

Im going to find out what dates are available and post the results and out options.


----------



## beretta (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm in!!!!!!!!!!!! Feb. 18th


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 25, 2006)

beretta said:
			
		

> I'm in!!!!!!!!!!!! Feb. 18th


If you want to go then please vote on the date thread and see if you help me keep it at the top to make sure that others may want to make up the other hunting party.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 31, 2006)

I ttt this to get yalls attention if you want to go on Feb. 18 shoot me a pm with a phone # so I can confirm another group we got 5 right now.


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 1, 2006)

ttttt6


----------



## dawglover73 (Feb 3, 2006)

Greg, man I HATE doing this, but I am going to have to bail.  Something is going on at work and I will be flying out to Rhode Island and am not sure I will be back for the hunt.  

I never bail on hunting... cept for work... and rarely even then!  

If I have cause scheduling problems, I am sincerely sorry.  If I owe you any deposit money, PLEASE let me know what it is and I will put a check in the mail today.  

Trust me, I'd rather be shooting birds with you boys any ole day of the week... but duty calls.  Knock some down for me.  Let me know about that deposit, seriously.  Thanks,
Bart


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 3, 2006)

Ive put up 100.00 but that will be applied to my hunt when we get there to settle up 
So the new list of folks is this:
Toridak
HM Wolfpup
Randy 
Myself
Mossy Oak
That makes five If berretta is interested please let me know or any one else for that matter


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 3, 2006)

BTW Dawglover dont worry about it you gotta take care of the job and family.


----------



## dawglover73 (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks for understanding, guys.  Man, it's a messed up world we live in when going to Rhode Island takes precedent over my quail huntin'.  

Workin will sure mess up your hunting sometimes.


----------



## MossyOak (Feb 4, 2006)

*Gonna be fun dropin some birds*

If you dont want your pheasant or quail feathers after the hunt, I'd like to have them, I tie flies and the pheasant tails are great for the fly material.
Looking forward in meeting every-1


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 6, 2006)

MossyOak said:
			
		

> If you dont want your pheasant or quail feathers after the hunt, I'd like to have them, I tie flies and the pheasant tails are great for the fly material.
> Looking forward in meeting every-1


You can have mine if I can get a few flies


----------



## MossyOak (Feb 6, 2006)

*deal on the flies*

i'll get you up some then


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 6, 2006)

Great Im lookiong for a good time next week!


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 7, 2006)

A little more info, cost will be 153.00 thats with 5 in the hunt party, again this includes bird cleaning, time on the skeet range,12 quaill "opportunities", lunch, guide with dogs. We need to be there at 10am sharp! Those of you that wanted 2 pheasant the extra charge will be 36.00 thats for two birds right now Ive got three of us who want the Pheasant anyone else?
The list of folks that are going is as follows:

Toridak
HMwolfpup
Randy
Mossyoak6
Branchminnow


----------



## beretta (Feb 7, 2006)

What about me?????????


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 7, 2006)

beretta said:
			
		

> What about me?????????


Maybe it was my fault I did not think I ever got any answer from you but I can add you in if you still want to go. It was not intentional pm me with a phone # so I can make sure nothing has come up or better yet ill pm all of you folks with mine and that way you can call me if something comes up.
Sorry Berretta


----------



## HMwolfpup (Feb 7, 2006)

Greg, go ahead and put me in for a copule of pheasant as well.  I wasn't going to, but I know as soon as I see y'all going after 'em I'll want to as well.


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 7, 2006)

HMwolfpup said:
			
		

> Greg, go ahead and put me in for a copule of pheasant as well.  I wasn't going to, but I know as soon as I see y'all going after 'em I'll want to as well.


Done!


----------



## Randy (Feb 7, 2006)

If everybody else is shooting pheasant I might as well get in too.


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 7, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> If everybody else is shooting pheasant I might as well get in too.


Johnny come lately!  








I had not thought about it either until mossy said he wanted some.


----------



## MossyOak (Feb 7, 2006)

*Pheasants*

Yes I thought if I saw you guys drop a pheasant my reaction would be to shoot at it too, so I better add me acouple as well. It would suck to see those birds not in my vest !


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 7, 2006)

MossyOak said:
			
		

> Yes I thought if I saw you guys drop a pheasant my reaction would be to shoot at it too, so I better add me acouple as well. It would suck to see those birds not in my vest !


----------



## MossyOak (Feb 7, 2006)

*wish it was this SATURDAY !!*

So how many is coming ??
Groups ??


----------



## JohnK3 (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm interested!

When?


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 7, 2006)

JohnK3 said:
			
		

> I'm interested!
> 
> When?


FEB 18 if you can go shoot me a pm and let me know we can fit in 2 more just holler! I need to know pretty quick!


----------



## MossyOak (Feb 7, 2006)

*groups???? how many ???*

So how many is coming ??
Groups ??


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 8, 2006)

Since Berretta is in we will probably have to have two groups but the price will go up a little I think, But I nee to hear from John let me know and there is still time if any one else wants to come, BTW dont worry about being a good enough shot I aint that good and we can make fun of one another.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Feb 8, 2006)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> BTW dont worry about being a good enough shot I aint that good and we can make fun of one another.



that's good because I about guarrantee you'll see a Starnes' family tradition of shooting at a bird, seeing every feather on that bird come off and the bird fly away.  It's amazing, but I've seen my grandfather do it, my father do it and I've done it on a regular basis.


----------



## MossyOak (Feb 8, 2006)

*Getter done*

I think we will have so much making fun of each other our guts will be sore from all the laffing  
But lets see, grown men walking around with loaded shot guns, making fun of each other?
Hummm, now thats Redneck fun fir ya


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 8, 2006)

MossyOak said:
			
		

> I think we will have so much making fun of each other our guts will be sore from all the laffing
> But lets see, grown men walking around with loaded shot guns, making fun of each other?
> Hummm, now thats Redneck fun fir ya


Yep you got that right and well at least one of em a real smart aliec.....................


----------



## Geeseman (Feb 8, 2006)

Looks good I will have to look into this if its not to late there mossy, better late than never...if I do go I need to hunt next to mossy so I can back his shots up...LOL


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 8, 2006)

Geeseman said:
			
		

> Looks good I will have to look into this if its not to late there mossy, better late than never...if I do go I need to hunt next to mossy so I can back his shots up...LOL


Ive got two groups sceduled(SP) now fellas and weve got one spot left. please return my pm's to insure that you are interested in coming so I can make sure that i ain gonna have to pay for all of the hunts!
Im going to look back and post the definates and the ones I have not heard from.


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 8, 2006)

Toridak
HM Wolfpup
Randy
Myself
Mossy Oak
Berretta
These are definates

here are the maybe's
Geeseman and John
If you two fellas will confirm via pm I can get the birds taken care of as well as the guide.

Please let me know.


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 8, 2006)

John aint coming so that leaves geeseman and Onr other spot , Geese you coming?


----------



## Geeseman (Feb 8, 2006)

let me check with the home front Im still out taking a bite outa crime gonna be long one aunt B so I want be home for supper LOL... the pops may want to go so let get back with ya....


----------



## MossyOak (Feb 8, 2006)

*Geeseman or GeeseBoy, which is it ?*

Yeah, you back me up when I miss, yeah, sure, you just make sure thats all you are ready to shoot at, I'll take care of your birds too  

Tried to call you about an hour ago, I guess you had to make more arrest tonight !


----------



## MossyOak (Feb 8, 2006)

*Minnowman*

can you tell me what the total $$ is?
Gotta make sure I put it aside for next saturday
Mossy


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 9, 2006)

Geeseman said:
			
		

> let me check with the home front Im still out taking a bite outa crime gonna be long one aunt B so I want be home for supper LOL... the pops may want to go so let get back with ya....


Theres room if he wants to go.


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 9, 2006)

MossyOak said:
			
		

> can you tell me what the total $$ is?
> Gotta make sure I put it aside for next saturday
> Mossy


Well the it depends on how many folks actually make it if we get a full two groups then the price per hunter for 12 quail is around 155.00 not over 165.00 if there is less than that to show then the price will go up to around 180.00 per hunter.

Here is the linkhttp://www.etowahvalleygame.com/index.html


----------



## MossyOak (Feb 9, 2006)

*But....*

This price doesnt include the add on pheasant does it?
any who, they better not be in cancellation !


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 9, 2006)

Sorry the pheasant are 36.00 for two.


----------



## Geeseman (Feb 9, 2006)

hey its geeseman there hopalong, Branch we need to make sure there are no rocks around mossy cant walk to good and he is brittle I dont want to have to carrry him throughout the hunt and shoot his birds.... 

if we want pheasants do we need to let them know now or when we get there...


----------



## Geeseman (Feb 9, 2006)

It is recommended but not required that shotgun shells are to have steel shot or DNR approved Non-toxic shot.


so do we need some steel shot or regular lead...I guess I cant bring the 10 gauge either..LOL


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 9, 2006)

Geeseman said:
			
		

> hey its geeseman there hopalong, Branch we need to make sure there are no rocks around mossy cant walk to good and he is brittle I dont want to have to carrry him throughout the hunt and shoot his birds....
> 
> if we want pheasants do we need to let them know now or when we get there...


Well if you wnat to I can set up my gator with a seat bolted to the bed and then we can make sure that he is buckled in good.

If you want a pheasant let me know ahead of time and ill tell the guide.


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 9, 2006)

BTW mossy told me that he was gonna make you use a 410


----------



## MossyOak (Feb 9, 2006)

*Both of ya.....*

I bet I can raise my foot high enuff to put it where the sun don't shine !


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 9, 2006)

Better get a box to stand on


----------



## MossyOak (Feb 9, 2006)

*yeah yeah*

Hey branch, can you call me or I'll call you?
706-636-5966
Mossy


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 9, 2006)

I can give you a buzz give the phone lines a minute to clear.


----------



## MossyOak (Feb 9, 2006)

*Shot Size and type*

Just spoke with Richard Becker of Etowah preserve, he confirmed, 7 1/2 lead shot is what we should use for Quail & Pheasant...


----------



## Geeseman (Feb 9, 2006)

410 bb gun it doesnt matter, the gator sounds good, hes gonna need more than a box to be standing on for the kickin...dont worry moss you can pick up some cornish game hens on the way home at Food Lion so wifee doesnt find out how bad a shot you are....LOL


----------



## MossyOak (Feb 9, 2006)

*Put your shot where your mouth is !*

we'll see there GeeseBOY , just keep on talking, you have to back it up soon or bury yourself


----------



## Geeseman (Feb 9, 2006)

hum do I hear the ole sayin "put your money where ya mouth is" coming up....LOL


----------



## MossyOak (Feb 9, 2006)

*Nahhh*

I'll just let you embarass yourself to everyone next saturday when you cant hit the broad side of the barn


----------



## Geeseman (Feb 10, 2006)

hey branch I got how about a seeing-eye-dog for mossy, quick somone post a thread in the swap/sell forums...

WTB Seeing-Eye-Dog...


----------



## MossyOak (Feb 10, 2006)

*Oh yes*

Yes I see, I eye, and I whoop your sorry country boys arrss
 

You just wait there GeeseBOY
your time is soon near


----------



## Geeseman (Feb 12, 2006)

guess what guys its going to be raining all weekend....wanna reschedule this thing or what...


----------



## MossyOak (Feb 12, 2006)

*Dang GeeseBOY*

Its only sunday night, alot can change until saturday..
Now when you went duck hunting, did you ever get out of your truck? or were you afraid of alittle rain?


----------



## Geeseman (Feb 13, 2006)

http://www.weather.com/weather/detail/30103?dayNum=5.


that was differnt moss and at least I can stand on my own two feet...LOL


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 13, 2006)

All this tough talk and you boys are afraid of a little water?


----------



## Geeseman (Feb 13, 2006)

I aint afraid of the water I am not in the mood to be chasin quail around in the rain, ducks and geese are different its worth it there...quail na dont think so...


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 13, 2006)

Becker said that he would let us know whether or not we would hunt and he said that it would be called off at the latest the night before.


----------



## Geeseman (Feb 13, 2006)

10-4


----------



## Geeseman (Feb 13, 2006)

I gotta question how is this hunt supposed to work anyway. I knowwhen we go duck hunting we hunt till we get our limit or its a group effort for all limits or until a certain time... so do we shoot till we get 12 birds and two pheasants or do we only get to shoot so many times and thats it or once we miss two pheasants ( not that I will, I am trying to help mossy out ) is that it...just making sure Im not paying this money to walk around and hope to flush up some birds and shoot a couple...


----------



## HMwolfpup (Feb 13, 2006)

If it's like the place I know, they put out 20 birds and guarrantee you 12 shots at birds and that you will take home 12 birds (if you don't hit 'em, they just hand 'em to you)....also, any birds that weren't harvested during other hunts are fair game as well...but this is how the place I know of in Armuchee does it, not sure if this place is the same or not.


----------



## Geeseman (Feb 13, 2006)

where is that place in Armuchee? grew up there never heard of it........


----------



## HMwolfpup (Feb 13, 2006)

don't feel bad, I grew up around there all my life too and had never heard of them before this past Dove season.  I went on a dove hunt there.  it's called Cherokee Plantation. They are on little sand mtn road.  If you're familiar with it, that road is right at the Floyd/Chattooga county line on US 27. They are about 4-5 miles up the road on little sand mtn....I think their web address is www.cherokeehunting.com


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 13, 2006)

Dont know how these folks do it but im assuming you get a chance at 12 birds dont know about how it is going to go other than that , maybe someone can elaborate that has been there.,


----------



## Torupduck (Feb 13, 2006)

Who would decide to cancel due to weather, us or them?  I aint to keen myself on paying to walk around in the rain.


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 14, 2006)

toridak said:
			
		

> Who would decide to cancel due to weather, us or them?  I aint to keen myself on paying to walk around in the rain.


Well Isaw thew weather forcast and it said basically that there was a 30% chance and it still may change you know how it is, but t he guy told me that he would call the night before and tell me. And then I could call yall. we'll see what happens.


----------



## Geeseman (Feb 14, 2006)

you must have a  better phone number than I do I called yestrdy to ask them how the hunt works and no one answered....


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 14, 2006)

Geeseman said:
			
		

> you must have a  better phone number than I do I called yestrdy to ask them how the hunt works and no one answered....


If you want to talk to the guy that is putting the hunt on then shoot me a pm and I will give you his cell #


----------



## Randy (Feb 14, 2006)

BTW, what guns are you guys shooting.  I'll be shooting my Cheney Special!


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 14, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> BTW, what guns are you guys shooting.  I'll be shooting my Cheney Special!


    Sounds like a good choice we know it shoots straight!


----------



## HMwolfpup (Feb 14, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> BTW, what guns are you guys shooting.  I'll be shooting my Cheney Special!



guess we should bring the kevlar caps and hunting vests.

I'll either be shooting my dad's Winchester 12 ga or my benelli 12 ga.....My dad's got an old 16 ga, but I've never been able to hit anything with it.


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 14, 2006)

I just spoke with the man in charge and he said that Mr. Cheney was not going to be on the preserve on Saturday, so we should be safe!


----------



## Geeseman (Feb 14, 2006)

just watched the weather channel forcast big cloud cometh on Sat....


----------



## Torupduck (Feb 14, 2006)

Beretta 12.


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 14, 2006)

Geeseman said:
			
		

> just watched the weather channel forcast big cloud cometh on Sat....


Is all that mossy has been telling me true that you somewhat of a "girlie man"  ?


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 14, 2006)

BTW a remington 1100 12 if I dont buy another before the weekend.


----------



## Geeseman (Feb 14, 2006)

well depends I thought about the o/u 12 but if I gotta back moss up and kill my own birds I may need to bring the Franchi semi 12 but since he cant walk on his own two feet I may bring the mossb pump just in case he needs a crutch and then I am going to TAKE his gun away from him and use it


----------



## Torupduck (Feb 14, 2006)

Geeseman said:
			
		

> well depends I thought about the o/u 12 but if I gotta back moss up and kill my own birds I may need to bring the Franchi semi 12 but since he cant walk on his own two feet I may bring the mossb pump just in case he needs a crutch and then I am going to TAKE his gun away from him and use it


----------



## MossyOak (Feb 14, 2006)

*GeeseBOY*

You bring that pump, you're gonna look awful funny with it sticking out your buttocks  

Oh GeeseBOY is worried he might melt cause of alittle rain, heck boy, you'll just make a big mud puddle  
My M2 Benelli can handle your birds and my own


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 15, 2006)

Trash talk trash talk. This is gonna be fun if we dont get rained out!


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 15, 2006)

Also Venator is coming and that makes eight of us!


----------



## gt3944 (Feb 15, 2006)

Im pretty new here but I wouldnt mind attending...


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 15, 2006)

All right we got a full two groups,
We can draw straws for who gets to hunt with who or if yall just dont care then well figure it out when we get there,

Folks that are coming
Toridak
HMwolfpup
Randy
Branch
mossyoak
Berretta
geeseman
venator


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 15, 2006)

gt3944 said:
			
		

> Im pretty new here but I wouldnt mind attending...


If you are serious then shoot me a pm and Ill see if we can get another added.
BTW dont matter how new you are just come on.


----------



## MossyOak (Feb 15, 2006)

*Feathers will be flying*

Well, we may not all hit what we shoot, but,they will be feathers flying.....


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 15, 2006)

MossyOak said:
			
		

> Well, we may not all hit what we shoot, but,they will be feathers flying.....


No doubt about it there will be enough lead to make that place go down another foot below sea level.


----------



## fredw (Feb 15, 2006)

Branch and all, you guys have a great time.  We'll be thinking about quail hunting while trying to reel in a big striper.


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks fred we will blast a few in your honor!


----------



## Geeseman (Feb 15, 2006)

Gt if you really wanna go take my spot if it doesnt get rained out. I came home today to a hobbiling bassett hound, dont know what he did doesnt look run over but gave him some advil and made him lay down. I will be standing tall at the vet come Sat. morn, Sorry guys duty calls, the wifes in school on the weekends so I have no leeway on this matter. Moss til another day, raze as you wish you deserve it now but there will be a next time DONT WORRY I will prevail! I hope it doesnt rain on ya and you guys have fun.....


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 15, 2006)

gt3944 said:
			
		

> Im pretty new here but I wouldnt mind attending...


If you are interested then come on buddy


----------



## HMwolfpup (Feb 16, 2006)

latest says 70% chance of rain....whoever's doin' the rain dance can stop now....or at least wait until Tuesday (I'm actually off work for Pres Day monday....I couldn't believe it    )


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 16, 2006)

Well I think Ill ask Richard what he thinks and if its gonna rain what we do. I dont mind hunting in a light rain but if its pouring I dont want no part of it.


----------



## Randy (Feb 16, 2006)

The news this morning does not look good for a hunt.  I like hunting but my experience is even if we wanted to hunt in the rain, most of these pen raised birds will not fly in the rain.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Feb 16, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> The news this morning does not look good for a hunt.  I like hunting but my experience is even if we wanted to hunt in the rain, most of these pen raised birds will not fly in the rain.



yep, I'd have to agree with Randy....a light drizzle may be ok, but it looks like it's going to be wet


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 16, 2006)

Well do yall want to look at another weekend? And then again it maybe to late to try it this year but we can always work on it next time.


----------



## Geeseman (Feb 16, 2006)

they do this until March 31st see if there is another in a couple of weeks...


----------



## Randy (Feb 16, 2006)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> Well do yall want to look at another weekend? And then again it maybe to late to try it this year but we can always work on it next time.



The rest of my weekends for this season are full.  But I will not hunt in the rain.  Just call me and let me know if it gets rained out.  It certainly looks like it based on the weather reports.  Remember I have to drive a couple hours to get there?


----------



## MossyOak (Feb 16, 2006)

*The hunt..*

I know it doesnt look good, but, lets not call it quits until the fat lady sings  

We all wont find out until friday night anyway..
Cross you rfangers & toes


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 16, 2006)

MossyOak said:
			
		

> I know it doesnt look good, but, lets not call it quits until the fat lady sings
> 
> We all wont find out until friday night anyway..
> Cross you rfangers & toes


They are crossed I spoke with Richard B. this evening at the Dawsonville "close the shooting preserve because of noise" meeting at the county commisioners office and he said that we would probably make a decision tomorrow afternoon, so stay tuned to this thread.


----------



## MossyOak (Feb 16, 2006)

*Geeeesh !*

Geeeeeeesh !


----------



## Venator (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm with MossyOak on this one.  I'll make the three hour trip, but I am not giving up until I know for sure.


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 17, 2006)

Venator said:
			
		

> I'm with MossyOak on this one.  I'll make the three hour trip, but I am not giving up until I know for sure.


Looks like its just gonna be gray and ugly not much if any rain, I think we need Dacula deer dropper to elborate for us.


----------



## MossyOak (Feb 17, 2006)

*Look at this weather update*

Saturday
Rain likely in the morning...then rain and sleet likely in the afternoon. Colder. No sleet accumulation. Highs in the lower 40s. North winds 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation 70 percent. 

What the H.E.DOUBLE. L.


----------



## Geeseman (Feb 17, 2006)

RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN.....Mossy you really will be in trouble if it rains and you go...you walking and water dont mix remember.....LOL


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 17, 2006)

FYI Richard said he would call me at 630am in the morning and tell me what we would do, give me a pm if you dont have my # and Ill shoot it back to you and then yall can call me around 645 to 7am and ill let yall know.


----------



## Randy (Feb 17, 2006)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> FYI Richard said he would call me at 630am in the morning and tell me what we would do, give me a pm if you dont have my # and Ill shoot it back to you and then yall can call me around 645 to 7am and ill let yall know.



I don't have your number.   I would need to leave my house by around 7:00 am to make sure I get there.


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 17, 2006)

Shoot me a pm and Ill get my number to anyone else out there!


----------



## Geeseman (Feb 17, 2006)

Looks like its going to be nasty tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 17, 2006)

Wheres this place at yall are going?Somebody ask them tomorrow if they have any land that a feller might COON HUNT!!!Get me a phone number PLEASEEEEEE.


----------



## MossyOak (Feb 17, 2006)

*Geesh, what time does it start?*

If we wont know until 7am, and alot of fellas have to drive far to get there, so, please fill in the blanks..........................................................


----------



## MossyOak (Feb 17, 2006)

*Minnow*

Call me sir, 7066365966
I know I am going, H.E.Double L or high water, No snow, no Sleet nor rain will keep me !!


----------



## HMwolfpup (Feb 17, 2006)

sent you a pm to make sure i have the right number, let me know.


----------



## MossyOak (Feb 17, 2006)

*SPoke with Etowah game preserve*

Richard said if its a light rain, ( Not a down pour ) it will be a go. He said some of the best hunts has been a lite rain.
He won't know until around 7am..


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 17, 2006)

MossyOak said:
			
		

> Call me sir, 7066365966
> I know I am going, H.E.Double L or high water, No snow, no Sleet nor rain will keep me !!


Im the same way buddy!

Ill buzz you in the morning.


----------



## Torupduck (Feb 17, 2006)

Anybody bringing extra raingear?


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 17, 2006)

I got a extra plastic trash bag with a hole in it.


----------



## Torupduck (Feb 17, 2006)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> I got a extra plastic trash bag with a hole in it.


HAHA!! Good nuf fer me!!


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 17, 2006)

I used a bunch of em when I was in the scouts I always seemed to lose my gear between campouts!


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 17, 2006)

I just bought a Reminton 1187 Premeire and I ready to use it!

Hold off rain!


----------



## MossyOak (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm just going to get wet, my Mom always told me I'd just make a big old MUD puddle if I ever got caught out in the rain. I don't think my bright blue Northface rain jacket would look to spiffy with my MossyOak pants


----------



## Torupduck (Feb 17, 2006)

Pud puddle?


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 17, 2006)

toridak said:
			
		

> Pud puddle?


Mountain Speak.


----------



## MossyOak (Feb 17, 2006)

*Ha ! pud puddle = MUD Puddle*

I corrected it !
I'm so excited about going tomorrow I am running around like a dead quail with his head shot off gathering up my things for tomorrow


----------



## Torupduck (Feb 17, 2006)

Mossy I have been doing the same thing.  I swear I am going to go nuts if I dont find my missing choke.  I will be using a modified tomorrow so that is no problem but I hate not being able to find something!!


----------



## Torupduck (Feb 17, 2006)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> Mountain Speak.


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 17, 2006)

MossyOak said:
			
		

> I corrected it !
> I'm so excited about going tomorrow I am running around like a dead quail with his head shot off gathering up my things for tomorrow


If you are that tore up I may have to stand behind you I aint no lawyer but I dont want to take any chances!


----------



## MossyOak (Feb 17, 2006)

*Modified choke ?*

Modified?? I thought that was the proper choke??
Now I am confused, what should I use in my M2 Benelli ??


----------



## MossyOak (Feb 17, 2006)

*Yaw don't miss a beat do you?*

  Geesh, I thought since GeeseMan was hung over I'd get a break, but NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
You two are making up for his absence, did he pay you or something??
Better be no cheney's out there tomorrow !


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 17, 2006)

I aint skeered NGMM done got my kevlar and hart hat suit for me so bring it on.


----------



## MossyOak (Feb 17, 2006)

*Hart Hat? Cool*

Man that Hart hat will make a lovely target out there, did you get it for Valentines day ?


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 17, 2006)

MossyOak said:
			
		

> Man that Hart hat will make a lovely target out there, did you get it for Valentines day ?


Mountain Speak I just spelled it that way so you could understand it.


Hard hat.


----------



## Venator (Feb 18, 2006)

70% rain by 10:00 AM, 100% by 1:00 PM and temp in the low 30's.  What to do, what to do?


----------



## Torupduck (Feb 18, 2006)

I wanna go, I am ready to go, please hold off the rain!!


----------



## Venator (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm just waitning on my call from Branchminner.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Feb 18, 2006)

anybody heard from Branch?  I just tried to call him and got his voice mail.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Feb 18, 2006)

of course it might help if i call the right number


----------



## Torupduck (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah I just talked to him.  He is still waiting on the call.


----------



## Venator (Feb 18, 2006)

If it is a go, I'm gonna be late.  Oh well, I just hope it's a go.


----------



## Venator (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm on  my way!!!!!!!!


----------



## HMwolfpup (Feb 18, 2006)

uh, if we  wait much longer, I'm going to be out because of the time i think it will take to get there....but maybe it's not as far as I think it is.....


----------



## Torupduck (Feb 18, 2006)

From 400 and 285 it is probably an hour or better.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Feb 18, 2006)

yeah, I figure it's going to be about 2 hours for me, I'm coming from just north of Rome....I know dahlonega takes about 2 hours.


----------



## Torupduck (Feb 18, 2006)

The suspense is killing me!!


----------



## Venator (Feb 18, 2006)

I got the call from Branch and he said we are on.  I'm walking out the door.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Feb 18, 2006)

IT'S A GO.......LET'S GO BUST SOME BIRDS


----------



## Torupduck (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## MossyOak (Feb 18, 2006)

*Thanks for the Call Branch !!*

Payback is a coming out in the field today !


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 18, 2006)

GIVE ME ABREAK IVE BEEN UP SINCE FOUR AM WITH MY LITTLE GIRL!
But I aint gonna use that as an excuse unless I have to!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 18, 2006)

Good luck.  My reckoning starts tomorrow morning.


----------



## Torupduck (Feb 18, 2006)

Looking ahead aint ya branch!


----------



## Torupduck (Feb 18, 2006)

How many are confirmed branch?


----------



## Torupduck (Feb 18, 2006)

It was good meeting you guys.  Too bad the weather did not cooperate, but I still had a good time.  I look forward to the next time we have a chance to do something like that. 

Randy, have you seen my glasses?


----------



## MossyOak (Feb 18, 2006)

*Rain Rain Rain, Go away !!*

Man, that sure was fun, I actually didnt know quail dont fly when they get wet..  

Hey Branch, you left your camera in my truck, I can bring it to you next sunday when I come to your church or we can meet earlier, your call..

And I didn't realize how hard it was to hit a basketball with wings !


----------



## Torupduck (Feb 18, 2006)

Mossy, are you still feeling bad?


----------



## Venator (Feb 18, 2006)

*My 140 just dropped to 100*

Well, I home back across the river.  My teeth fell out as soon as I crossed and for some reason I'm drooling on myself.   

Branch next time I come up I'll make sure I have a few rattlers for ya.   

Mossy, watch out when using those colorful adverbial intensifiers.  You never know who is in the crowd.


----------



## Torupduck (Feb 18, 2006)

Venator said:
			
		

> You never know who is in the crowd.


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 18, 2006)

Mossy, I got a riddle for you, what goes bam! Bam! Bam! and has got a funny look on his face








































Mossy oak with a empty gun and a emptyGAME BAG!


----------



## MossyOak (Feb 18, 2006)

*Yeah yeah yeah*

well if the flying basket ball with wings had flown 5 ft in front of me like the quail you blasted with size 6 shot there Branch, I'd had bagged one too !    

Next time I will screen the guys I meet before I open my smut mouth ! I just didn't know Branch was a preacher


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 18, 2006)

Dont worry about it, momma always said you should not have to worry about who you are with.


----------



## MossyOak (Feb 18, 2006)

*Branch...*

are you not missing a camera?
There was a camera under my front passenger seat when I got home..


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes I am missing it Ill get up there in acouple of days to pick it up I think I saw your number on one of the posts but if you did not then shoot it to me in a pm.


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 18, 2006)

BTW Venator Im gonna give you a call on that dog.


----------



## Venator (Feb 18, 2006)

*Just for fun*


----------



## MossyOak (Feb 18, 2006)

*Water-Logged Quail*

 
Definately was a messed up day, but overall, it was fun being around all of you guys, even Branch


----------



## Geeseman (Feb 18, 2006)

Sorry I couldnt go Mossy I would of backed you up and you might a had a bird or two to carry home...now I see why you didnt answer the phone when I called this afternoon...It'll be alright man I can give some shooting lessons if you need them...LOL


----------



## Geeseman (Feb 18, 2006)

hey I'll even show you how to do it standin on one leg..............................LOL


----------



## HMwolfpup (Feb 19, 2006)

toridak said:
			
		

> Randy, have you seen my glasses?



Have you looked on your head yet?  That's where we found 'em before


----------



## HMwolfpup (Feb 19, 2006)

well, we probably would have done better with a baseball bat or golf club to swing at 'em but I had a good time and it was good to meet those of you I didn't know even if I did have to see Branch and Randy again. 

be careful with Randy though, he's deadly with that double shot Cheney special.


----------



## Torupduck (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh there they are!  I thought maybe Randy stole them to use against me in his false accusations of me being a democrat because they are yellow!!


----------



## Torupduck (Feb 19, 2006)

HMwolfpup said:
			
		

> be careful with Randy though, he's deadly with that double shot Cheney special.


Yeah but only when he uses both barrels at once.


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks Venator I just did not realize how good looking I really was.


----------



## Torupduck (Feb 19, 2006)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> Thanks Venator I just did not realize how good looking I really was.


Easy Greg, being full of yourself is a sin!!


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 19, 2006)

toridak said:
			
		

> Easy Greg, being full of yourself is a sin!!


Who me full of myself......thats a compliment!
My wife says Im full of something else.........................


----------



## Torupduck (Feb 19, 2006)

Well it is G rated so I wont elaborate...... but I agree with her!!


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 19, 2006)

toridak said:
			
		

> Well it is G rated so I wont elaborate...... but I agree with her!!


----------



## dawglover73 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey, sorry I was not able to make it.  You guys going back anytime soon?


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 19, 2006)

I intend to go back if I can get a dog before the season ends. We had a ball! It was wet but fun. Did not get to hunt but about 2 hours for our group but the other group lasted about hour I think, we did not want to quit!


----------



## dawglover73 (Feb 19, 2006)

I ended up pponing my trip to Rhode Island due to a few things, weather being one of them.  I leave tomorrow, really wish I could have made it.


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 19, 2006)

We will plan another.


----------



## Torupduck (Feb 20, 2006)

When does the season end?  Is it different on a preserve?


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 20, 2006)

March 31 public or private I think I could be wrong but I dont have my regs with me Ill look at them again and let you know.


----------



## MossyOak (Feb 20, 2006)

*March 31st end of Quail season*

The time is growing near...
Sure would be nice to go again when it is not raining !


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 20, 2006)

Im working on it.


----------



## Geeseman (Feb 20, 2006)

I got a better idea lets buy our own birds set up over here on the club where they will actually have some cover and then hunt them. Oh yeah and get some dogs but that shouldnt be a problem on here. Its the same thing they do. And extremely cheaper, you can buy a dozen quail for 36.00 and the pheasant are not that expensive either. We can put them all out early in the morning here in the 3 or 4 year old clear cut that is waist high in grass and briars and then run the dogs thru....


----------



## Geeseman (Feb 20, 2006)

not to mention the birds we already have here on the lease...its just a suggestion, most plantations have lost their good cover by now and the birds want stay in the fields long enough....


----------



## MossyOak (Feb 20, 2006)

*Hummmm not a bad idea*

Even coming from you GeeseBOY  
If we all pitched in and bought acouple dozen each, we'd have a heck of a hunt. Might even get my Guinness boy a chance to see what he'd do with the quail, though he'd be confused since they don't quack  
Barretta has acouple of pointers we could use..
Anyone else's thoughts


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 20, 2006)

Geeseman said:
			
		

> I got a better idea lets buy our own birds set up over here on the club where they will actually have some cover and then hunt them. Oh yeah and get some dogs but that shouldnt be a problem on here. Its the same thing they do. And extremely cheaper, you can buy a dozen quail for 36.00 and the pheasant are not that expensive either. We can put them all out early in the morning here in the 3 or 4 year old clear cut that is waist high in grass and briars and then run the dogs thru....




You speak with much wisdom garss hopper and no forked tongue


----------



## Geeseman (Feb 20, 2006)

hey mossy with that many birds you might take something home besides a dirty gun


----------



## MossyOak (Feb 21, 2006)

*yeah yeah yeah*

atleast I went and tried ! besides letting alittle hangover  keep me from trying to drop a bird


----------



## Venator (Feb 21, 2006)

I’ll be doing that this weekend on our club.  We don’t buy a dozen; it is usually a dozen per dog.  There are four of us with pointing dogs going this weekend and we are buying 50 birds.  It should be a blast, just a fun as a guided hunt, and a lot cheaper.   Before, you used to have to be on a preserve to do this.  We leased a preserve and the owner would buy the birds for us, but since the law changed a few years back, you can now buy birds and release them for training your dog.


----------



## Torupduck (Feb 21, 2006)

It would be a lot cheaper.  I would be willing.


----------



## Geeseman (Feb 21, 2006)

OK then whos got cages or do they come in boxes and Ven is going to have to come so we release them correctly.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Feb 21, 2006)

Geeseman said:
			
		

> OK then whos got cages or do they come in boxes and Ven is going to have to come so we release them correctly.



the ones we buy come in a box.  We tried to put out 20 sunday, but they wouldn't set, as soon as they came out of the box, they would fly off into the woods.  First time i ever saw that happen that much, we lost 14 out of 20 birds.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 21, 2006)

When you have good birds you may want to get a bale of hay and make a nest to put them in. Put 4 or 5 in a pillow case give them a few spins and let one person drop the birds in while one has a hay top to cover them. The best place I've found to buy birds is M&M Quail Farm above Chateau Elan. The birds fly best when you have just bought them, so if possible, don't get them until the day before you're going to shoot. If it's raining and they get wet they won't fly.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Feb 21, 2006)

Smiley said:
			
		

> When you have good birds you may want to get a bale of hay and make a nest to put them in. Put 4 or 5 in a pillow case give them a few spins and let one person drop the birds in while one has a hay top to cover them. The best place I've found to buy birds is M&M Quail Farm above Chateau Elan. The birds fly best when you have just bought them, so if possible, don't get them until the day before you're going to shoot. If it's raining and they get wet they won't fly.



We didn't dizzy them in the pillow case, but we did do everything else you said. The birds were caught and boxed sunday morning at REd Hill Quail Farm.  We picked them pu around 9:30  and we were putting them out by 10:30 am.  They were just real skiddish.  Judging from the way they flew off, if we had a few that set, we probably would have had a good shoot.


----------



## Geeseman (Feb 21, 2006)

Nothing like trial and error still could be fun and we have enough open area I believe we would be able to hunt them down if they flew off....


----------



## Torupduck (Feb 21, 2006)

Smiley said:
			
		

> If it's raining and they get wet they won't fly.


Found that out the hard way last weekend.


----------



## Venator (Feb 22, 2006)

I made the same mistake years ago  once, but now I have a pillow case in my tool box on the truck all the time.  It makes a world of difference.  They'll hold when planted and after a few moments they get their wits and will fly good when you come up on them.


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 22, 2006)

Ive got some good places to set em out Ive got permission from a couple of folks that have great places to set the birds out.

Im game and I think we can get a couple of more sets of dogs to go with  us.


----------



## MossyOak (Feb 22, 2006)

*I'm game*

if will set them out, they fly & they die ! 
even if you have to spit tobacco at them


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 22, 2006)

When we going?  Saturday??????????


----------



## Geeseman (Feb 23, 2006)

Mossy I would let you plant them but I am afraid you might hurt yourself...I have a hunting lease up here just north of Cartersville with approx. 1700 acres there are several areas with 2,3,4 year old clear cuts on them that have grown up with weeds and briars, I kick these birds up all the time rabbit hunting so I know there is adequate vegitation for them to hide in...


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey lets do it!


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh BTW the part about flying and dying ...............well seeing is beleiving.


----------



## Geeseman (Feb 26, 2006)

Lets see if we can set something up this next weekend, looks like good weather for the week....


----------

